# 3D Printed Hermit Crab Shells



## natr0n (Aug 19, 2012)

http://3dgeeks.com/articles_pages/3d_printed_hermit_crab_shells,1.html


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2012)

That's quality, new shells for those cute little hermits. I miss my hermit crabs!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2012)

cool, i would like make it in red and black stripes


----------



## natr0n (Sep 1, 2012)

jimmyhelu said:


> So let me understand this. They are printing 3D PLASTIC shells for hermit crabs and tossing them into the ocean? How is this not littering?



They are reusable for other crabs and biodegradable too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

jimmyhelu said:


> So let me understand this. They are printing 3D PLASTIC shells for hermit crabs and tossing them into the ocean? How is this not littering?



They are homes for other life. It's nothing like throwing a can or candy bar wrapper into the ocean.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone else find this hilarious?


----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2012)

That's nice. I'm sure many other species need this kind of homes as well.


----------

